# Likes and dislikes list for the second reaper 2014



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

ZOMG!!! 
Likes

Nightmare before Christmas
Corpse bride
Villains 
Batman villains 
Miniature Halloween
I LOVE BATS 
Day of the Dead
Universal monsters
witchy things
Zombies
♥ bats
Skulls
hand made crafts
Voodoo 
Creepy things 
Graveyard pics/ or miniatures
Villains
bloody is ok
Creepy is good

Dislikes 
Blow molds 
Cute things
Clowns 

the theme we are doing this year for our campsite is Day of the dead, we are getting married on halloween but halloween decorations are still cool. I keep them out year round. Love handmade items.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Need everyone who is in the second reaper to post here!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bump to the top


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Likes: I love Ghosts and pumpkins. I collect nearly all things ghost or ghost related, just not big on the really cutesy ones.
I really love pumpkins as well, just not cutesy ones, but any kind with or without faces.
I also really like ravens, cats, stars, witches, things that light up, glitter, skeletons/skulls, halloween/decorative candles, tombstones, things that glow...

Dislikes: Lots of gore, super cutesy, zombies, dolls, not a big fan of rats

I won't be having a party this year so I don't have a theme to worry about.
I mainly decorate inside since my house isn't very visible from the highway.

I don't know if this will help but I wanted to add it anyways.
I'm a HUGE Harry Potter fan.
I'm really big on nature and old fashioned and/or vintage things/looking things.
I absolutely love flowers. My favorite being Calla lilies (my name is Calla) and roses.

Here is my pinterest: http://www.pinterest.com/callalily1991/


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Man, I need to post here too, but so do several others!


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

I hope this isn't too long of a list and should include a spell checker. Lol. I tried to think of anything I could and this is just a guide in case it's too long or too extravagant.

GiggleingGhost . . . aka . . . GG

*Likes:*
Vintage looking statues, black cats, orange and black, spiders, evil JOL’s, blacklight spiders, witches (not cute), monsters, puppets, large rubber snakes, blow molds, jack o lanterns—evil/scary/funny, ravens, old looking spell books, costumes, Halloween signs, funny-homemade Halloween related trophies (for me to keep), fancy embellished witch hats, evil scarecrows, creepy lanterns, sheer billowy ghosts, PVC stands for yard figures, coffins, skeletons and creepy dolls, oddities, creepy pics framed or to frame, vintage looking banners, black vines and of course Elvira.

*Dislikes:*
Cute, kiddy sweet anything, modern girlish anything, candles, happy scarecrows, candle holders, googly eyed anything, table runners, incense, salt and pepper shakers, placemats, cloth napkins, Day of the Dead, general costume parts, make up, no horror movie stuff, DVD’s or happy clown stuff.


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

My haunt includes my entire house + a massive cemetery/graveyard outside
A variety of themes flow through the house room to room so here goes.. 

Likes:
vintage (1900's - 1970's)
vintage inspired early 1900's
vintage things to re-purpose (vases, bottles, hatbox, etc)
nightmare before Christmas
lemax spookytown
black light items - (anything that will light up nicely!)
creepy circus (trying to grow my creepy circus area)
creepy mardi gras/venetian jester
graveyard items (coffins, skulls, creepy cloth, bones, you name it!)
blow molds (I collect them)
hand made is great!
Dracula/vampires 
pumpkins/jack o lanterns
can always use more led string lights 
black roses/flowers




Dislike
glitter. no glitter. nothing with glitter
gore/devil/demonic
zombie anything
cartoon/cute
witches
have too many bugs/spiders
did I mention glitter? I did? okay... 
movie villans (no jason, freddy etc)
DVDs (we have tons)
dolls. I did that last year and have too many now! 


My 2013 display posted on my FB
indoor
https://www.facebook.com/subie.gal/media_set?set=a.10151836557934934.1073741842.530519933&type=3

outdoor
https://www.facebook.com/subie.gal/media_set?set=a.10151817260739934.1073741840.530519933&type=3


My Pinterest is growing and might help..... (i need to spend more time there adding stuff!)
http://www.pinterest.com/subiegal/halloween/


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I thought I hadn't posted here yet, so I posted down lower. So, since it is more current, I am removing this one.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yay! Let's do this! 

I do a basic (somewhat goofy) cemetery outside each year. Inside I have an apothecary and a mismatched ceramic village.
Likes:
skeletons
bats / cats / rats
gargoyles
headstones
ghosts
LED lights (blue & green)
Victorian / Gothic goodies
cool & unusual items (new / thrift finds / handmade / found on the road - I don't care!)
ceramic Halloween houses / buildings
cool bottles (with or without labels)
items for the apothecary
oddities / curiosity things
glitter is a-ok!
blowmolds
scary trees

I have a Beagle who would love to have a Halloween bandanna or 2!

Dislikes:
movie guys (Freddie, Jason, etc)
Disney / Peanuts
overly cutesy
blood & gore
inflatables
clowns


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Quick, to page one


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bumpin it up


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

NEED MORE LIKES AND DISLIKES  help out your reaper.. how will they be able to stalk you properly if you don't post


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

guess I need to listen to MWK!!!!! LOL 


here is my list:

I like creepy, dark, and spooky, things that go bump in the night sort of thing, 

I have a outdoor cemetery, so would love anything for it, tombstones, ghosts, skellys, bats, skulls, lighting , anything animated, ground breakers, I would adore a peeper. 
spiders, webs, spider victim, egg sacks, 
I do a small witch display out side, and love indoor witch items, I am sad to say I have enough potion bottles, but labels are ok, 
love any of the halloween art work that folks make, anything along those lines is good, 
I love hand made, store bought, thrift store, etc, anything, if you make it for me, it will be extra special, but that also applies to buying something special, 

Dislikes:

I don't like bloody and gory, body parts, etc, zombie babies, movies, clowns, super cutsey, some cutesy is ok.
my pinterest page is in my signature.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Starting this so I don't forget, but will definitely have to update it. My likes/dislikes are a lot like Bethene's.

Likes:
- eerie/creepy. If it makes your hair stand up and you're not sure why, I'll love it
- old wooden "things" (crates, coffins, signs, etc), can be faux wood
- tombstones for my graveyard, love ones that resemble real stones
- skeletons/skulls/bones
- gargoyles 
- weeping angels (both daughters, 4 & 8, are going as WAs this year)
- lighting - could be strand, rope, spotlight, sconces, lanterns
- dia de los muertos 
- vintage signs/paintings of odd or creepy things
- spooky scarecrows, ground breakers
- handmade cards 
- Vampires (just not cheesy ones with bloody fangs)
- I'm starting a witch seance thing out front, so a cauldron or something that would set the mood (witch hats, brooms or the sort)
- My eldest just asked that I add Black Cats to the list. 
- Reused/Thrift store finds are great by me
- Anything that's made just for me will have a special place in my heart
- But so will anything that's store-bought... I'm sentimental like that ;-)


Dislikes
- blood, guts and gore
- most characters (no horror flick dudes)
- dvds/movies 
- happy, cutesy, cheesy anything
- some glitter, if tastefully done, is ok. But to be safe, let's go with no-unless-it's-something-epic-that-happens-to-have-glitter (and isn't epic BECAUSE it has glitter)
- zombies, mummies, clowns
- vanilla scented anything. It makes me gag. 
- mechanical, biohazard, or factory-like stuff
- circus stuff (unless it's a cool vintage sign, like listed in my likes above)
- cheesy/corny epitaphs 
- I already got everything that I need from Dollar Tree and 99C Only stores, so I don't need anything from there (unless you're going to use what you buy to craft something, in which case, BY ALL MEANS!)

Okay, I'll have to think of anything else to add later.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Bumping this


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Giving a bump


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh no, it was on page four!! Everyone , come post here!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I know everyone has not posted here yet!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I just wanna know which list I'm getting!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

What do you mean, LadyGoats? The names for the second secret reaper will be drawn and names sent out by bethene on the deadline day. She will send the info to each person signed up for the second reaper with the name of their victim, address and the list they sent her. Does that answer your question?

At the moment the Secret Reaper is going on and it is the first one this summer. It has been going on for a while and the mailing deadline is coming up soon for it. It gets a little confusing with one going on and the other signing up. Just watch the titles closely.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lady Goats, I think this may have the answers that you asked here and in the other thread. This is a copy of what bethene posted on the first page of the sign-up for the second Second Reaper.

the official 2nd reaper sign up and discussion thread 



here is the sign up for the 2014 2nd secret reaper

when you sign up PLEASE put secret reaper 2 in the title, so I know which is which, seeing as the first reaper is going on!!!!!! 





Start of sign up:
August 30, 2014

Ending date for sign up:
Sept 20 , 2014

( that leaves only 3 weeks for sign up! ) 

Shipping Deadline:

Oct. 11, 2014

Rules:

1. The values of the gift must be $20.00, give or take a dollar or so, 

2. The gift can be homemade, store bought, or a combination of the 2.

3. gift must be Halloween related

4.You must get a tracking number when shipping your gift

5. You must PM Bethene when you ship, along with the tracking number

6 Send Bethene a PM when you receive your gift, PLEASE do this, your reaper will want to know it arrived

7.. if you are having a issue with sending a gift, please contact me to see if it can be resolved : 
if you do not send a gift but have received one, you will be banned from further secret reapers. 

if you agree to these terms and would like to participate, please message Bethene with the following information:

Name and address
likes, dislikes, themes if any, and any other info you feel might help your victim (example< out door haunt, indoor party, etc) PLEASE,, make it as detailed as possible, it makes it so much easier !!! 
shipping preference : any where, USA only, USA and Canada only, Canada only, Europe, etc.

Have fun every one, lets make this as great a secret reaper as last year!! 

So, you see sign-ups go on until Sept 20th and then bethene will send you and all us our names. We have to mail the gifts by Oct. 11!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Printersdevil - I'm just excited and impatient. This is the first time I've seen the post before the deadline, and it's soooooo intoxicating. Bethene was sweet and messaged me the answerd to my questions.. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay, just wanted to make sure. I keep getting confused as to which post is which with two going on. LOL 

So happy to have you join us. I LOVE the Secret Reapers, too.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Please note that I don't mind if the gift has been used. 

Likes:
Skull head of Tim Burton's Headless Horseman! (Most important)
LED spotlights.
Inflatable monsters.
Gothic flower arrangement. We have vases that need them.
Scented candles.
LED Halloween lights in solid red, Halloween colors or color changers.
Wine or Halloween beer.
Halloween books for the boys.
Halloween tree ornaments for my black Halloween tree with orange lights.
Egyptian decoration.
Zombie Gnomes or animals.
Animation videos for my projector. I'm using Atmosfear FX this year.

Dislikes:
No cute or gore.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hummm am really thinking i may join will see


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Bumpus.....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Doing the bump...


----------



## bryan123 (Sep 19, 2009)

Likes:
Michael myers related
Witches
Ghosts
Zombie

Dislikes:
(i am not picky)..... just nothing with glitter or stuff that can like break easily....


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome bryan123. Check out the thread with photos of the current Secret Reaper for some ideas of all the fun. Also, be sure to post a lot and give more details so your Reaper will have more to go on. We really like to personalize things and your list is very sparse. Let us know if you do a party and if so the theme. Post photos of any past year décor or props or parties.

Do you decorated indoors or outdoors or both? Type of things you use. Specific wants/needs??? We really need more details. Post often and let us get to know you so we can customize items. We love to stalk our victims and need a history. So much fun....


----------



## bryan123 (Sep 19, 2009)

Well i dont do halloween parties at my house..

I mean i like a lot of like halloween props i can hang outside. I have a deck so maybe something i can put out that would really scare the trick or treaters.. i love skeletons.. ummm thats all i can think of right now... I mean i love to decorate for halloween wheather its indoor or outdoor.... so


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

here is my list DEAR REAPER PLEASE LOOK AT THIS LIST TO I HAVE ADDED MORE SINCE I SENT MY LIST  
I love thrift store finds
LIKES

*
I decorate indoors and outdoors and throw a party every year this year’s theme inside
in living room going with a gothic / bat / skull type theme. Looking in my photos that will give you an idea

Bathroom theme is witches so anything witch related welcome.
witch ball
witch kit with real herbs
Potion bottles
Spell book
witch items just not cute stuff like the look of real stuff

Next year 2015 doing Pirates and
voodoo /swamp witch theme outside going all out. 
here is a pintrest board with ideas 

http://www.pinterest.com/sakigirl650/voodoo-swamp-theme/

Inside for 2015 is going to be gypsy / fortune teller
here is a pintrest board with ideas 
http://www.pinterest.com/sakigirl650/gypsy-fortune-teller/

http://www.pinterest.com/sakigirl650/gypsy-craft-ideas/

Skeletons
black flowers
gothic mini graveyard spooky terrarium here is a idea http://craftylumberjacks.blogspot.co...rror-iums.html
Medieval / mystical Dragon love them the ones that look like stone gray or black in color
any kind of lanterns
need 4 black feather boas
ravens
Bats
skulls i collect skulls real and fake

owls
statues bust
Grim Reapers
Coffins
Any items for pirates would love that is theme for 2015,
Any items for fortune teller would be outstanding 
some ideas are seance table,
sheer curtains or material 
skulls with candles in them 
here is a pintrest board with ideas 



love nightmare before Christmas I do this for my Christmas theme every years and going big on it this year
so decorations for this is always welcome.

stockings big one or small ones black or purple ones, or even ones that have NBC on them all ready.
ornaments anything nightmare before Christmas will love
or any gothic ornaments
I am planning a nightmare before Christmas, theme Christmas party so decorations for this would love.
black and purple will be the colors ,
garland black or purple with bats without is an idea , , purple lights , dead man tree, or small table spooky trees. ornaments even black, purple or orange ball ones they can have glitter even
black and white candy canes.
white , purple or string lights are always good

Love Disney Haunted mansion anything

candles love all kinds of candles would love to have candles that drip too. black, red or purple
candle Candelabra


creepy cloth always need


Gothic or steam punk fairy door
gothic door wreath

Need Swamp witch items
swamp haunt items
Spanish grass
raffia red or tan color always welcome
bottle labels always welcome too


Halloween candy molds always welcome

Skull cake pans

love Gothic items
LOVE red glass anything. (Starting to collect the Avon cap code glass)

love scarfs with skulls on them
love dark chocolet 

favorite colors are red , black and purple

dvd would love Hotel Transylvania,


own a Kerilian bear dog she is such a sweetie.
love Halloween footie socks
love tea and mocha
love ghost store books / or photos books of ghost*

Dislike
bloody,
gore
clowns
zombie
baby’s
body parts
cute Halloween stuff


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

YAY SAKI HAS JOINED let the fun begin  







need more victims


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

What does she put this at? 10? 11? How many ppl typically join?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> YAY SAKI HAS JOINED let the fun begin
> View attachment 214026
> 
> need more victims


whoot ya could not miss out so going to make it work


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

remember victims put as much detail on your list as you can so it makes it easier for your reaper.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, please give us details. It is not fun to just go and buy generic things. LadyGoats, this one is smaller right now. The current Secret Reaper has a TON of people in it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

been reading thur the list thinking of ideas


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> been reading thur the list thinking of ideas


Me, too..! That way, when we get the lists, it'll be easier to figure out what to do. 

You, however, seem to be an expert Reaper, from what I can see


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lady goats, I let as many people who want to join, join. The big reaper is called that for a reason, it has the most people. This year it is 156, other years it has been over 200. The second one, and all the other ones have 30 - 50. As a rule, any way. Sometimes more, sometimes less. But always fun!!!!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

like Bloody, gore, bones, skeleton, skulls,(have skulls on just about everything including inside my truck) creatures, witches, witchcraft, crystals, swords, knifes (anything sharp) vampires, wolves, zombies. Day of the Dead, Halloween music, dragons, Lights, graves/graveyards, glitter gothic grim reaper.. outdoor props . Life size props creepy pumpkins Halloween necklaces CANDY CANDY CANDY. Candles and I’m am up for twisted and bloody holidays themes as well... 
(I do have a pintrest page that I like to drool over....http://www.pinterest.com/bespook/. however I am still adding when I get time)



btw i also forgotten to mention (soooo sry lol I’m brain dead n busy) that I’m collection any kind if makeup/decoration towards any face decoration just as long as it is NOT eye lash glue I’m allergic to it, i been using spirit glue so far so good and also trying out the liquid latex,

and NEWS FOR THIS YEAR........ my son has gotten bit by a STUPID BUG and gotten his girlfriend pregnant (not happy not one bit but cant save him everytime... sigh...).... well lets say we just found out recently and she is DUE NOV 7th....... 



dislikes... cute things lol sorry I like to scare humans and quij board and santict things I WILL NOT TOUCH THAT


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Likes
Any kind of curiosities or oddities
Macabre decor
Victorian/gothic style items
I have no Halloween serving items
Those ventricular (nice/scary) pictures - I don't have any
Doing a 1930s era haunted hotel theme so anything related to that (Bates Motel, Overlook Hotel/Shining, Twilight Zone Tower of Terror)

Dislikes
Nothing cute or over the top gory
No dolls


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Fresh meat!!! Yeah


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks like I am in! Please note, yes, this may be updated. 

LIKE:
vampires
bat
skelly
graveyard pictures
vampires
black cats
witches
Halloween candles
vampires
tombstones
monsters
werewolf
vampires
spell books
MAKE UP to do up the faces
Halloween theme nails I LOVE THEM!
coffins
scary movies it must be one of the following; CC, Closed Caption, or Subtitles
Dracula 
witches ball
potions bottles
Halloween music
life size props
ghost
Victorian/Goth
creepy/spooky/ eerie
ground breakers
kitchen wares/ cake pan
handmade/store brought
Tim Burton's works
gothic flower arrangements
purples lights
Halloween Wine
TEA
Halloween/Monster books (scary, love, paranormal, history etc.,etc)
Grim Reaper
CHOCOLATE! THE GOOD STUFF!
Halloween Jewelry

DISLIKE:
bloody
gory
zombie
cutesy
spiders
clowns
Satanist


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> Vampires
> Vampires
> ....
> Vampires


Is it safe to say you like vampires? ;-)


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello my pretty. pretty, pretty!

LIKE: 
Disney Villains
pumpkins
fall leaves
black cats
raven
ANYTHING DISNEY HALLOWEEN
Halloween Jewelry
bat
witches
witches shoes size 10 or 11
Tim Burton's work
Halloween theme nails
Halloween theme scarf and hats

DISLIKE:
gory
bloody
cutesy
spiders
clowns


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I was just making sure..... ahahha



LadyGoats said:


> Is it safe to say you like vampires? ;-)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Fresh meat!!! Yeah


I read this and cracked up lol


----------



## kfinley (Aug 6, 2012)

I am in for this year, so here it is! 

*About my Haunt*: I do an outdoor graveyard haunt. With a twitching hang man, tombstones (thanks Terra!), columns, etc. I am adding a ghost projection, a cemetery sign, monster mud reaper, garage crypt, and some added decorations. I added some photos from my previous years.

*Likes*:
1. Basics: Anything that can add to the mood/atmosphere of my graveyard. (More realistic the better!)
2. Autumn smelling candles
3. Tombstones
4. Lighting (I have basic lighting, so the more the merrier or should I say, scarier?)
5. Bloody/Gory stuff - Really random but I am looking to expand next year and can use some inspiration.
6. Zombies!
7. Creepy Cloth and Potion Bottles
8. Finals - I am not that crafty to make them and can't find them locally. 
9. Inside decorations - I like some of the stuff at Michaels to place around my house to make it a little more festive.
10. Masks...Molds...
11. Pumpkins...to corpse!
12. Lanterns
13. Black Flowers
14. Vases...urns


*Dislikes*:
1. Aliens
2. Cutsy stuff!!
3. Clowns 
4. A lot of glitter...
5. Cats


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

bethene said:


> Lady goats, I let as many people who want to join, join. The big reaper is called that for a reason, it has the most people. This year it is 156, other years it has been over 200. The second one, and all the other ones have 30 - 50. As a rule, any way. Sometimes more, sometimes less. But always fun!!!!


Still sounds like a blast! Sorry to ask so many questions, but, like I said before... I'm just so excited!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

hey,, I am so glad you are excited, so no problem with your questions, besides, if you don't ask, how will you know? right?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

This needs to be on the first page!!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

i dont like that i dont know who my reaper is!!! :d


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

matrixmom said:


> i dont like that i dont know who my reaper is!!! :d


Yay, I'm not the only impatient one..!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Okay peeps here it goes! I know, I can be a stinker! LOL! 

Likes:Bones Skulls, Skeletons, Medieval goodies, Medieval armor, Medieval clothing(homemade is the best!), Corpsed body or skeleton parts, spider props, LED lighting or tealights, Candles real or fake, haunted books or spell books, basically creepy or very scary looking stuff. 

Dislikes: Anything having cutesy or glittery look and/or appeal.. Nothing with a friendly, inviting look or smiley face on it. basically anything that makes you say Awwwww, how cute, that's pretty, my kids would love this!... Lol! *


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ter_ran said:


> *Okay peeps here it goes! I know, I can be a stinker! LOL!
> 
> Likes:Bones Skulls, Skeletons, Medieval goodies, Medieval armor, Medieval clothing(homemade is the best!), Corpsed body or skeleton parts, spider props, LED lighting or tealights, Candles real or fake, haunted books or spell books, basically creepy or very scary looking stuff.
> 
> Dislikes: Anything having cutesy or glittery look and/or appeal.. Nothing with a friendly, inviting look or smiley face on it. basically anything that makes you say Awwwww, how cute, that's pretty, my kids would love this!... Lol! *


I LOVE your list! Don't know why you said you can be a stinker.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

heres my list, 

heres the first list of mine, 

we are going to decorate my almost 22 year olds condo at college with a mad scientist theme..i do not collect this, so with this secret reaper, if someone would like to do that theme, i'd like to give him those decorations...i have a skeleton for him to sit in a chair with this incredibly neat lab scientist animated hat to wear, i'll be decorating the table its sitting at...i have a skull under a dome that talks, its life size, target is selling it...what i could use is some neat lab tubes with labels , i''ll have lights set up...im not really sure what to do since this isnt a theme i am into. hes a great kid. of course a halloween nut. i think i am going to make him dr frankensteins lab book like a spell book for the table, we all love covet young frankinstein...so...............

otherwise, heres my list ...i love about everything, i am working on that swamp witch theme...hehe

heres the first list of mine, i''ll probably edit it

I collect witches and black cats, witch things, spell bottles, oddities. love necomini books.
I also love voodoo items, just not authentic...went to new Orleans a few years back brought home a doll who I swear had a friend and I had to get rid of it and "cleanse" my house...so homemade new is great! séance items, I have a round kitchen table I remade as a Ouija board table for a coffee table that I decorate.
I also have a vampire room, more Victorian vampire style
tim burton...love


i want to add a swamp witch to my witches, so i'll be working on that this year, <big grin>
I want to put together a place by my front door for "broom parking", I need a full size hand made witches broom <grin>
oddities for my witch cabinet would be cool.
my style is gothic Victorian, my house is decorated that way.

I do not do sci fi, mad scientist lab, zombies, no gory- just alittle for the vampire but that's all. no food or candy, my kids are in college.

i love handmade items. this is all i can think of right now....happy reaping!

first edit....no clown or carnival themed things, or pirates....also no alien........at this time.

I collect witches and black cats, witch things, spell bottles, oddities. love necomini books.
I also love voodoo items, just not authentic...went to new Orleans a few years back brought home a doll who I swear had a friend and I had to get rid of it and "cleanse" my house...so homemade new is great! séance items, I have a round kitchen table I remade as a Ouija board table for a coffee table that I decorate.
I also have a vampire room, more Victorian vampire style
nightmare before Christmas, tim burton...love
also collect neat skull items that I do my mantel with.

i want to add a swamp witch to my witches, so i'll be working on that this year, <big grin>
I want to put together a place by my front door for "broom parking", I need a full size hand made witches broom <grin>
oddities for my witch cabinet would be cool.
my style is gothic Victorian, my house is decorated that way... 

I do not do sci fi, mad scientist lab, zombies, no gory- just alittle for the vampire but that's all. no food or candy, my kids are in college.

i love handmade items. this is all i can think of right now....happy reaping!

first edit....no clown or carnival themed things, or pirates....also no alien........at this time.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Ohhh, screamqueen..! I love both lists! It's so great that you'll be decorating the condo, too..! How sweet of you to help with that!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

This needs to be on front page


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

We have a big party in a big yard so anything for decorating large spaces is great: fabric, creepy cloth, spiderwebs, tombstones, bones, JOLs, etc. You know, your standard Halloween cast of characters…We’re going to have a Freaky Tiki themed Halloween this year, so anything appropriate for that would be great. Think Disneyland’s Jungle Cruise/Tiki Room but in the dark…at least that’s what we’re going for. Most of our lights will be outdoor lanterns, so lanterns of any size, shape, kind would be great. We're going to need lots of skulls and bones...

I love playing with lights, so anything that makes creative lighting is fun: glowsticks, string lights, cheap dollar store LEDs, etc. 

I love Victorian decorations and costuming: jewelry and accessories, anything with colored glass. I like a dark Victorian vibe—candlesticks, books, bottles, picture frames…also, Steampunk! I particularly like long pendant-style necklaces, and hair accessories. 

I like Day of the Dead things: sugar skulls, skeleton figures, etc. 

Things based on dark literature, Edgar Allan Poe, Sleepy Hallow, etc. for example, would be cool. I'm an English instructor in real life! Also, ghost stories or ghost hunting type books. I love things on roadside attractions or weird local legends. I have quite a few on California (duh), but would love to learn about other places. 

I sort of want an apothecary set. I don't have anywhere to display one, and it doesn't fit in with any of our current décor or themes, but they are so freakin' awesome looking! 

I made a Halloween village set last year based on the Christmas pieces from the Dollar Tree. Anything that I can add to that would be great. There are pictures of it on here somewhere. 

Also, miniature things: scenes in tin boxes (altoids?), terrarium graveyards, Halloween scenes in a pumpkin. Those things are awesome; I want to make my own someday, but have never gotten around to it. I've been working on a Halloween village based off of Dollar Tree village pieces, so accessories for that would be great. 

We usually have a costume tent or space at our parties so I collect odds and ends of costume pieces throughout the year. This can be dollar store stuff, thrift store, bits and pieces, whatever. Personally, I also like nail polish, accessories, and fun make up around Halloween. 


Ok, now the specifics…

I LOVE spiders! I like realistic spiders, fuzzy spiders, and kind of cute spiders

I love all things Disney, specifically Disneyland. Anything Haunted Mansion is awesome (especially involving the wallpaper pattern). Nightmare Before Christmas is always welcome. My favorites are the villains. I love anything Disney Villains. My favorites villains, in order, Malificent, The Chernobog, The Queen of Hearts, the Evil Queen, and Cruella deVille. Last year, I dresssed as Cruella for Halloween!

Oh, I also love Halloween or any kind of creepy music, especially things that are not that well known. I love discovering new music for Halloween. 

We're not really that fond of gore or blood. I don't really like the dolls or babies much. Our parties and Halloween celebrations are a bit creepy, but family friendly. Also, we live in the California low desert, so things that are heat sensitive (candles, edible objects) may not work. It's HOT here, and I'm afraid of things melting! I personally am not that fond of cutesy things (except socks--I love Halloween socks for some reason). And I don't really dig zombies or horror movies. Glitter is ok. 


I have a pinterest board just for the reaping: 
http://www.pinterest.com/amyloper/secret-reaper/

This is pretty much copied from the first secret reaper, so as we finish that up and as it get's closer to the big day, I may be changing or adding things here, so keep checking back reaper! 

Happy stalking!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

yaa more list to read over


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

this can not be on page 3


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok heres my likes and dislikes

Likes- 
Disney Villians -( love love love)
Jack skellington and anything nightmare before christmas 
Silhouettes ( we are trying to replace all our pictures this year with black silhouette profiles)
We are doing a haunted hotel / gothic theme this year so anything to go with that
Creepy cloth 
Creepy pictures
Coffins
Skeletons 
We do a lot of baking so anything food related is good too (molds, cupcake wrappers, candy making kits)
Spiders
Bats
Tombstones
Zombies 
Fall candles (pumpkin, apple)
Ghosts
oddities
Skulls
Owls
Classic movie monsters, Dracula, wolf man, Frankenstein etc..
Chocolate  any kind of halloween candy I have a 7 year old son who would just love some candy 
Kids halloween books to read to my kiddos ( 7 year old boy and 1 year old girl)


Dislikes-
Pirates, 
Countryish halloween ( lol Im pretty sure thats not a real word but you get the Idea)
And I don’t need any spider webs ( I have a ton)

Heres a link to my halloween pintrest board  Hope that helps http://www.pinterest.com/dee14399/halloween/
I think that about covers it


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi everyone! I'm more excited to look for/make things for my victim!  It's a fun opportunity to view Halloween life from someone else's point of view!

But a bit about me...

Likes:
- Halloween baking (goodie bags, treat boxes, treat liners, halloween themed bakeware, haunted house gingerbread kits, etc.)
- Halloween dinner table settings (runners, printed plates and napkins, gothic looking serving bowls or platters, glass jars for candy, etc.)
- Candles, candle holders, mason jars
- Pumpkin scents (Bath and Body soaps, plug ins)
- Tombstones and graveyards 
- Cheesecloth or spooky/creepy cloth 
- Halloween pillows
- Halloween ornaments 
- Crow props 
- Creepy jack-o-lanterns 
- Halloween art or signs 

Themes:
I don't usually decorate in a specific theme - I try to create a macabre ambiance in my house with candles, cobwebs, sheets over the furniture, jack-o-lanterns, and unique Halloween decorations (not so much gory or gross props)... My goal is to make it feel like my friends are gathering for dinner in an abandoned, most likely haunted, old house, and the previous tenants have left behind some disturbing traces  

I very much relate to "classic" or "traditional" Halloween.. I wish I could still trick or treat!


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

Likes: Witches, vampires, Tim Burton, traditional Halloween. All things glitter (yes, that's why all that stuff exists) candles, pirates, gnomes(i collect gnomes and candles) At home I have a covered porch I decorate. Here I have a large (very large) windowsill and a large table, multiple walls and some floor space. Day of the Dead, disney, skeleton. Anything to do with jack o lanterns. I have been a member of Zombie Pumpkins for years (haven't bought membership yet, this year.) Hocus Pocus, Trick 'r Treat. Halloween fabric, handmade items.

Dislikes: clowns. I hate them. gore, not into most horror movies. creepy cloth. (Have plenty of it.), aliens, socks (i know, but with two feet that look like very large potatoes due to surgery on one and lymphedema in the other, well....


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Here's mine again

Likes: Pumpkins, cats, bats, ghosts, skulls and skeletons, Day of the dead, witches, black birds, purple, black, orange, glitter as long as it's not loose, candy (pretty much all things sweet), clowns, circuses, carnivals, freakshows, anything vintage/classic Halloween, Victorian, bakeware, lights.

Dislikes: Owls, excessive gore, spiderwebs, most bugs, messy things,

I live in a house so I do have a front yard and porch to work with. most of my indoor decor is focused on the kitchen/dining room area. Though blood is good is small doses, I don't like anything out-of-control gorey. My aesthetic is more classic haunted house style, with a spooky, old-timey feel.

*Here's my Halloween pinterest board* to get a feel for what I like.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Be sure to post your list of likes and dislikes for the 2nd Reaper here in addition to sending to bethene. If you haven't joined, you NEED to do so!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have updated my list remember the more information you have the easier it is for your reaper


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

come join the fun guys


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

My first time with this so here goes.

Our haunt is completely outdoors. Some is covered but nothing inside. We have mostly traditional stuff. Ghosts, Reaper, Graveyard, Jack-a-lanterns, Witches and so on. Our theme is kind of the kitchen sink as in everything but. We named our haunt "October's End" and made a large arched sign to look like metal with the letters cutout.

*Dislikes or just does not fit in for us.*
Zombies
Excessive Gore
Cute
Glitter
Inflatables
Super Heroes
Mainstream - TV

*Likes*
Anything you might find in a graveyard.
Anything you might find in a witches house
Anything you might find at a bar named "All Hallows Eve Saloon" We have pirates, Skeletons and Aliens as patrons. lol
Anything you might find in a mad doctor's lab. We have 2 victim's in there and jars of stuff and tools on the wall.
Spiders
Skeletons
Skulls
Pumpkins
Old looking lanterns
Cool LED lights - Most anything LED related
Webbing
Bats
Masks - Witches, Monsters, Skeleton, - Not Cute
Home Made is cool. Great percentage of our stuff is made or modified store bought.

Hope this helps.


----------



## halloweenisfun (Aug 17, 2012)

Aloha, I'm so excited to be a part of this again. I live on an island and we only have a couple of stores that carry very limited Halloween items. We are the only house in our neighborhood that goes all out, but finding stuff is difficult. We have a graveyard, witches hut, play a Hallowindow video, scary music, ghosts everywhere, and love to scare the older kids and adults. I hope that helps. I love everything Halloween excI will appreciate anything that my reaper sends. 




Likes 
Witches
Skeletons
Ghosts
Outside decor - especially graveyard related
Crows
Stuff that glows


Dislikes
Gore
Zombie babies
Cute stuff 
Creepy clowns
Strobe lights


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

3 days left guys come play with us


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

If my secret reaper was so inclined to shop, I saw these nifty smaller size creepy photos at Spirit Halloween that looked pretty cool. Hint Hint! Actually all the creepy photos look good this year. They've stepped up their game.



dawnski said:


> Likes
> Any kind of curiosities or oddities
> Macabre decor
> Victorian/gothic style items
> ...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Those are cool looking pics


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

Yay! Been watching the tracking of my sent gift to my first victim... Can't wait to do this again!!!

Likes
Witches
Zombies
Candles
Pumpkin things
Nightmare before Christmas
Walking dead
Evil Dead

Our yard haunt is a spooky graveyard with zombies incorporated

Dislikes
Aliens
Large cutesy stuff (small cutesy is fine


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Themes: 
Kitchen- witches 
Yard- cemetery
Carport-spider lair

Have 4 monsters (2 boys ages 12 & 8 2 girls 5 & 2), um kids. 2 dogs & 1 kitty

Love JOL's
Day of the Dead
Lights- orange, purple
Lighting of any kind is always a big help
Candy, candy corn, chocolates
Ghosts
Bats
Spiders
Black cats
Halloween jewelry & socks
Spell books & potion bottles
Caldron 

Dislikes
No bugs except spiders, no gore I have young kids, no zombie babies, nothing satanic

Pinterest: www.pinterest.com/roseylilmomma


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Glad we are getting more to play!


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

So here's my likes and dislikes... I'll keep it short and easy ... 

Likes

For the inside of my house:
Vintage Halloween, Vintage Inspired Halloween, Antique halloween stuff (everything from cards to decor)
Baking Stuff, cookie decorating stuff 
Pumpkin Spice Everything 
Halloween "spirits"
Halloween Wax Melts (I have the yankee candle warmers)
Seasonal Candles
Cake stand
Halloween Bar ware (anything from wine to martini glasses)
Cookie Jars 
Potion/ Frankenstein Lab Bottles I can serve drinks in 
I love homemade stuff inspired by the stuff on my likes

Outside:
Zombies
Mad Doctor Lab Stuff (it's for frankensteins lab)
Tombstones
LED Lights
Spotlights
Projection DVDs 
Skulls
Bones
Scary Cats
Scary Dogs
Stuff that I can fix, use to create stuff, refurbish... Etc...
I don't mind used outdoor decoration stuff

Special request:

Dog Costumes/clothes (I have a pug, a terrier, and a Chinese crested.... One large, one medium, one x-small... Lol)

Dislikes:

Everything not mentioned above... That is my theme this year and would love to focus on that.... With that said I do have a storage room for my halloween decor so feel free to inspire me for next year, I can always store it ... Nothing gory or witchcraft though, I'm more whimsical when it comes to halloween...


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Here it is 

Likes:
-Witches
-Witch Hats
-I'm a huge Haunted Mansion fan - love anything to do with it!
-Hitchhiking ghosts from Haunted Mansion are awesome - would love anything to do with them
-Universal Horror Monsters
-Hocus Pocus related things - love that movie!
-Disney Villans - Maleficent and the evil Queen from Snow White
-door wreaths
-Pumpkins
-Jack o Lanterns
-String Lights for yard haunt
-Halloween is my favorite horror movie -love Michael Myers
-Halloween Ornaments
-Halloween Candy Molds
-Yankee candle/Bath and Body Works Halloween items
-Outdoor Decor (I have a yard haunt I do every year, no particular theme, just anything Halloween, I have tombstones I put out, a couple props, etc - so anything is always welcome for that!)
-Creepy Cloth - you can never have enough! haha
-Halloween Candy
-Groundbreakers to put out by the tombstones I have out
-spotlights

Dislikes:
Aliens
Clowns
Crows

My Halloween Board on Pinterest:
http://www.pinterest.com/nikatnite6/halloween/


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Likes:
Pumpkins
Vampires that aren't glittery
Gothic style candle holders/decor
Styrofoam wig heads/skulls
Horror movie posters
Like anything related to the classic Dark Shadows series
Potion bottles
Shadow boxes
Anything weird or unusual
Homemade is great!
I love candles and wax melts - vanilla and pumpkin are two of my favorite scents. 
Love grave grabbers and hands etc...that come out of the ground
I'm OK with gore
Rats, bats, spiders, snakes and the like are fine
I love Stephen King
I love the Walking Dead
Since we are expecting a little one next year, anything really cute is now OK 

Dislikes:
Glittery vampires (not into the Twilight series)
anything with a strong cinnamon scent (allergies)

My theme for the year has been tossed aside, so it will be a mishmash of decorations, more than likely mostly inside. 

Please dear reaper don't fret too much. I'm really open to just about anything Halloween related.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I would like to thank my secret reaper in advance. I can't wait to see what you come up with 

I decorate both indoors and outdoors. I love when people are creative and make homemade gifts, I'm not picky though, if you aren't crafty, store bought is more than ok with me as are garage sale/thrift store finds. 

Likes: Nightmare Before Christmas-esp Jack &Sally together, Haunted Mansion, Ghosts, Witches, Bats, Jack O Lanterns, Skeletons, Tombstones, Witches Ball's, Spiderwebs, Vintage, Cauldrons, Dia De Los Muertos, Taxidermy (not rodents), Halloween Ornaments, Flying Crank Ghost's, Window Silhouettes, Spellbooks, Crystal Balls-esp the ones that have something inside, like Madame Leota

Dislikes: I'm not big on clowns or zombies, roaches, aliens, bio-hazard, movie characters i.e. Jason, Freddy, Chucky etc., torture, maggots, rats/mice, dead animals (skeleton animals are fine), mad scientist stuff, miniature village stuff, owls, inflatables, pirates, window clings, satanic items, black roses/silk flower bouquets, fairies, steampunk, cheesy stuff

Just some tips to help out my reaper:
I don't have any tombstones yet, but I sit and admire all of the creativity on this site. I love looking at what other people have made.
I don't really need any wreath's...I went crazy my first year and made one for each week of October.
I'm still working on my collection of props, I have a long way to go, so anything is appreciated. 
I have about 30 small rubber bats, so I don't need any more of those. 
I have a couple of Scentsy warmers, I am a little picky on scents since some give me headaches, but cider or apple scents are fine.
I like the buzzards that people here have made, but I can't find any flamingos. I only want 2 or 3, if you have any leftover flamingos, I would take them.
I also like gargoyles, not the super muscular/masculine looking ones, but the goofy looking smaller ones...if that makes sense.
I do not have any decorative pillows, but have been looking for spiderweb or witch ones that aren't over the top cheesy. Maybe more primitive/vintage looking for a witch pillow and a more modern pillow think black fabric with white/silver webbing for a spiderweb pillow. 
Vampires and Mummies fall in the middle for me. I don't dislike them, but I don't love them either. 
I don't really decorate with crosses. Celtic crosses on tombstones are fine, but that's about it for me.
No earrings, please. My ears are sensitive and I can only wear surgical grade metal.
I already have a lot of cookie cutters and some baking pans in Halloween shapes, so I don't really need more.
I believe that true love survives into eternity. So I enjoy anything along those lines as well.
I have a nice, covered, front porch that is probably close to 16x5. There are also 2 front windows that face the street. There is a small arch/half moon under the roof on the porch with a beam that I could sit small/medium things on. The front of my house is all cedar.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

We have a halloween party so I decorate the main floor but we don't do much outside. We have no theme and the house is not too big. Party is pretty much inside but this year we'll set up a beer pong table in our long driveway (covered) 
I decorate the livingroom, kitchen bathroom and stairwell. The kids have their own little party in the basement but I have enough cutesy stuff for them.
I'm in Canada, so we don't usually have the same items US residents do so anything I can't get here would be awesome.
I love to bake and have been called Martha Stewart before because I'll try any crafts
LIKES
Scary/freaky stuff
Gory items but not too crazy, I do have kids!
Halloween movie characters(Michael, Jason, Freddy) anything related to them. 
Skeletons(i'm actually trying to find 3 small enough to make my costume awards)
need lighting ideas...trying to keep the livingroom lights off but have found it hard over the last 2 years...just not enough light created from my candles
I'm not graphically inclined at all so anything unique would be awesome

DISLIKES
cutesy...I save cutesy for Christmas
sparkles and glitter
no dolls. While I think they are freaky, I have young kids who have dolls. Same for clowns and no Chuckie
Not that I dislike them, but I'd rather no scented candles. I have my scentsy and don't want conflicted scents.
FORGOT...no Exorcist!!

I'm attaching some pictures from last year















Pinterest:
http://www.pinterest.com/paulatucker/halloween-3/
http://www.pinterest.com/paulatucker/halloween-2/
http://www.pinterest.com/paulatucker/halloween


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

This is my first year participating and my second Reaper since I just finished the first. I have been lurking on the forum for a couple years. I would like to thank my secret reaper in advance, Bethene for organizing, and everyone from whose lists I have borrowed in trying to make my list extensive for my reaper since I have limited posting history.

Tips to help out my reaper: 

I am easy to please, so please don’t stress out over picking something out. I am sure that I will love it. I love homemade gifts if you happen to be crafty. If you aren’t, then garage sale/thrift store finds or store bought is perfectly fine. Since I like surprises, I would have a preference for something not from stores that I frequent since I am familiar with what they have, and have probably already bought it if I liked it <guilty grin for feeding the Halloween addiction>. I frequent Big Lots, Home Goods, Dollar Tree, Dollar General, Wal-Mart, Target, Ross, Marshall’s, A.C. Moore, & JoAnne’s. Again, if those are your only shopping options, please don’t stress out, I am sure I will love whatever you pick out. 

This year I will be doing a graveyard for the first time. I have some gravestones, mostly from Dollar Tree, and some fencing and lights. I don’t have any grave breakers or bones to complete the scene so any hands, masks etc. that I could use to put something together would be good. I could use more outdoor decorations since I am running out of places to put things indoors (...though, I'll still take more indoor stuff, I'll find a place to put it.) I'd love some items for my outdoor cemetery and the more realistic, the better, for cemetery stuff. 

I am hoping someday to come across the dinner/salad plate size of the dish pattern “Hallow's Eve” by 222 FIFTH. I bought the appetizer set of four dishes, but none of the stores around me had the bigger sizes. Actually, I would enjoy a set of 4 dishes that were each different that I could display on my plate rack. 

I love those little Halloween mini scenes that people put inside of apothecary jars, lanterns and such. Little, dark, creepy graveyard scenes, mini skellies, other tiny haunted scenes like creepy, twisted trees, etc. with the moss and stones and such...I would love one but haven't gotten around to making myself one since I haven’t found too much for miniatures. Even just the components would be great. 

I don’t have internet at home or access to a printer. So if you would like to print off some internet creepy pictures, I would love them. I bought a dozen 4 x 6 & 5 x 7 wooden frames to paint that are gothic looking, but have nothing to put in them. Print outs of labels for potion bottles would also be welcome. So far my potion collection consists of unlabeled bottles & 3 wonderful bottles that I received from TheHalloweenKing. 

If my reaper is someone who knows how to make those creepy, aged, carved pumpkins, I'd love one of those to use to make a scarecrow for my graveyard. 

If my reaper is a person with lots of close up pictures of Jack-o-lanterns that they have carved over the years, I have always wanted to have a DVD of pictures of Jack-o-lanterns that I could use as a slideshow on my TV or in one of those digital picture frames.

If my reaper is someone who paints, I once saw a picture that I really liked in a store that I didn't get because of a blemish and regretted ever since. Basically just five trick-or-treaters or so silhouetted against an orange sky. It might have had a haunted house, twisted tree & a moon.

Things that I have seen this year in stores that I liked but decided I wouldn't get since I had already spent too much: 
At Walmart, the string of owl lights
At CVS or Target, the crow skeleton
Like the headless horseman sign at HomeGoods but didn't see it this year at the 4 that I checked

Likes:
Traditional style Halloween things such as:

Animals: Bats, Cats, Wolves, Crows/Ravens, Spiders, Owls (Realistic ones, not ones that look like the 60’s or 70’s), Frogs, Toads, Rats, Mice

Spooks: Witches, Ghosts, Vampires, Skeletons (I don't have a full size skelly...just some small ones that I recently acquired), Skulls & bones, Gargoyles, Zombies, Frankenstein, Haunted Mansions, Vampires (Not the super gory or “Teen Romance” kind, more of the classic Dracula/gothic vampire thing), Universal Monsters, Grim reapers, Scarecrows (especially spooky/creepy or pumpkin head ones), Swamp monsters, Werewolves, Headless Horseman

Objects: Jack O Lanterns, Pumpkins, Tombstones, Witches Balls, Spider webs, Cauldrons, Spell books, Potion Bottles, Creepy-looking photos, Twisted Trees, Ancient Egyptian/ Mummy stuff, Vintage Halloween Stuff (...especially with witch, cat or owl prints), Ghost ships, witches broom, witches shoes, unscented pilar candles either fake or real.

I am a want to be quilter. Don’t actually finish anything but do like to collect fabric, so some Halloween fabric would be welcome.

Dislikes or have no real interest in:
Overly glittery
Babies/dolls
Nightmare Before Christmas
Roaches or maggots
Aliens (doesn’t say Halloween to me except as a costume)
Movie characters i.e. Jason, Freddy, Chucky etc.
Inflatables (because they use electricity & I hate seeing a puddle of dead inflatable in the morning)
Satanic items
Overly Gory, bloody, grisly guts or body parts (potion bottle body parts o.k.)
Real Witchcraft items or Voodoo things
Horror movies (slasher films)
Socks
Scented candles
Window clings (have waaaaay too many)
Candy or food items

Not currently needed since don’t have that theme (but some year I will probably want after seeing the amazing things people have done):
Clowns, Bio-hazard, Dia De Los Muertos, Pirates, Wizard things, Mad Scientist Stuff, Oddities

Thanks, in advance, to my Reaper!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Oooooo, I've been putting this off because this may be hard for me but with the name pull this weekend (eek!) I need to post my list!!

Theme: yard haunt is Garden of Good vs Evil (pond with a monster, evil fairies, gnomes, snake pit, etc) 


Likes:
Vintage decor, black cats, orange & black, signs, lighting, jewelry, accessories, skulls, pumpkins, JOLs, fall theme items in general, banners, monogrammed items, music (either a fun mashup cd or a soundtrack for the haunt). 

I love crafting and strongly encourage homemade items. Even if they suck, I really enjoy knowing that you tried for me! 

I can't crochet or knit but I love beanies and scarves. So if you can do knit or crochet, a fall or halloween inspired scarf or beanie would be amazing. 

I like the fun aspect of halloween and get a kick out of things like old McBoo pails and sheet ghosts and handmade items. 

I have a little boy who will be 2 in October so if you want to throw in a trinket for him, that would be sweet. He is enjoying going through my halloween decor!

I love the movie HalloweenTown (the first one!) but have never found it on DVD! In case you stumble on it, I've looked for this for years. 

Dislikes:
Zombies
Gore
Body parts
Clowns
Edible things
Ouiji boards
Devil related things
Candles/scented things
Cookie cutters
Window clings
Tablecloths (I have several)
Fake makeup



Pinterest: www.pinterest.com/amandabowen
I have a halloween board and a reaper board for ideas!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Pretty Little Nightmare - your list makes me smile!! 

PMTT, is there anything more specific you can list? Any particular movie characters? Any "stations" in your house that can use specific items (body parts, skulls, etc?)?

Candy Creature, I need to update my list after reading yours. Thanks for posting about disliking scented candles.. I'm very smell-aware and some make me queasy)

SpookyBlackCat, your list makes me think of what makes Halloween Halloween. Cute!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm really looking forward to this one! Happy to see everyone's lists. Looking them over my mind is already twisting and turning, brimming with wicked speculations. Anyway, here's my list. 

Likes:
Jack O' Lanterns - but not cute ones
Really would love a corpsed pumpkin
Anything hand made, pre-owned or repurposed is wonderful!!!!!!! 
Thrift shop items are wonderful! 
Halloween folk art
Witches and everything pertaining to them
Witch hats 
Witch Brooms and spell books
Would love a pumpkin rot
Pumpkins 
Love Jack O' Lanterns
Would love to have a carved Funkin
Grim Reaper
Favorite colors are fall colors, especially burnt pumpkin and black. Love black. 
Anything with a classic 'haunted' feel
Crows and ravens
Halloween primitives
Edgar Allen Poe
Halloween throw pillows that aren't 'cute'.
Would love to have one of the home made PVC candles.
Grave yards
Spooky Trees
Creepy aged pumpkins!!!!!!
Ghosts
Jack O' Lantern - Scary or evil 
Scary or evil scarecrows
Coffins
Tombstones
Pumpkinrots are wonderful!
Carved Funkins are fantastic, or even uncarved.i don't have any!
Gypsy and fortune teller props
Headless horseman
Haunted Harvest
Anything dark and spooky
Hand made is wonderful
Jack O' Lanterns - not cute. Evil or scary is always better!
Skulls and skeletons
Anything hand crafted for Halloween will be cherished!
Creepy aged pumpkins or Jacks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Vintage inspired Halloween items from Hobby Lobby, especially pumpkin themed. 
A pumpkin rot!

Don't need, like, or can't use:
Glitter anything
Cutesy anything
Disney
Creepy crawlies including snakes and spiders, bugs, etc
Pirates 
Day of the Dead
Aliens
Ornaments
Spider webs
Window or wall clings
Nightmare Before Christmas
Babies of any sort
Inflatables
Owls
Bats
DVDs
Books
Silhouettes
Vampires
Candles - a homemade PVC candle would be amazing to have though and is an exception.


----------



## DvlsToy (Apr 6, 2012)

Likes
Evil clowns, carnival, zombies, skulls, prop building parts, Pumpkinrot style sentinel heads (for some reason I just can't get it right)

Dislikes
Witches, snakes, spiders, blow molds (though we have a few we could send out), glitter and glamour, cutesy, aliens, pirates, 

Themes
2014, carnival/clowns, freak show, and oddities. We will probably be doing a carnival theme next year as well. We do halloween at a campground every year since our nieghborhood isn't very active, portable preferred. 

Prefer outside decor.


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

*Needs/Likes*:

I find myself lusting after what I am going to call "pumpkins in hats". There is a hanging skeleton in Walmart (that I can't seem to find at any of mine) with a pumpkin head and a hat (2nd picture down on left). In addition, I am on the west coast without a Hobby Lobby. These two guys are what I really want.

If that's a no go, I'm really into the scents at Bath and Body Works. Fine fragrance mist (also Travel Size Fine Fragrance Mist...probably the better purchase because it's the cheapest), room spray, or room perfume appeal to me. I am male, but I'm not sure what that has to do with anything. Ciders; pumpkin and/or apple seem nice, as does anything with pumpkin in the title or anything fall related like "Leaves" or "Harvest Gathering".

If you wish to hand make something, I like vintage inspired banners such as:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/780525...age=3&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery

http://i0.huffpost.com/gen/1415438/thumbs/n-HALLOWEEN-large570.jpg

Primitive art style

I am in need of 2 strands of orange led lights (I like them on black strings).

-Jack o' Lantern Electric Wax Melt Warmer
with Dark Candles Wax Melts. I'm interested in at least the Werewolf scents and the Halloween scents.



My first Secret Reaper likes/dislikes still stand, but those I already listed are my burning desires.

*Dislikes*:
-Bats
-Vampires
-Movies
-Books (not really, but for this list's purposes, it belongs here)
-Spiders
-Snakes
-Apparel

From my first reaping:

My name is Kyle. I live in a studio apartment, but I am able to put out decorations in my parents' yard. Storage is something my secret reaper should keep in mind and yet it shouldn't be a deal breaker. Mostly, I am looking to decorate the indoors, though I wouldn't say no to outdoor props.

Click the italicized _words_.

*LIKES*
"_Mad_ _Max_"/Gutter Punk Aesthetic. Tribal face paint.
_Goth ninja_
3/4 Werewolves. No halfies allowed. Heart throbs with hair conditions bother me. See my _pinterest_ for examples.
Chaos Magick/Occult
Chaos
Chaos Gods. Especially Set(h). Look at how _cute_.
Luciferianism, i.e., the positive Lucifer religion. Can come with a negative for duality. My relatives are all now Catholic now, but I did research on where we come from and our people were burned at the stake for being Luciferian.
H.P. Lovecraft's _Nyarlathotep_ and the Haunter of the Dark. Nyarlathotep is known to have many avatars and the Haunter of the Dark is one of my favorites.
Castle towers and siege weapons. The ballista is my favorite and the siege crossbow.
Nobility
Purple
Daggers and knives. Don't forget scythes.
Candy corn (Even though I dislike Homestuck's fans, the candycorn inspired troll _horns_ are pretty alright by me for shapes of candy corn colored horns. There are tons of sculpey horn instructions out on the net even if you wanted to make demon horns.)
Demons (Goetic included)
World of Darkness RPG - Geist: The Sin-Eaters and Changeling: The Lost. Also Werewolf: The Forsaken and Demon: The Descent. I own the books, but if there is something creative to be done, I'd wager that there is tons to be done with something that has an Autumn Court and Scarecrow Ministry whose members adopt the mantles of urban legends to protect people from fairies.
Dark Clowns (If clown, then spotted _hyena_?), _jesters_, and harlequins (if you do a jester, I am obsessed with animal ears on them as per the link)
Dark Carnivals (Harvest and _otherwise_)
Vikings done lightly and centered around berserkers (no axes)
Thieves, Rogues, Assassins, etc. (Resurrection men?)
Mix tapes...cds. Not bought, but made. I like really obscure genres; _coldwave_/_cold wave_, _shoegaze_, _dark wave_/_darkwave_, industrial, witchhouse/witch house/haunted house (you can put these into the search on soundcloud by now), gravewave/grave wave, dark ambient, ghost ambient, bloodwave, post goth, and every variation of dark experimental under the shade. Maybe you get that I like dark music.
Apples, including the golden apple which is sacred in Discordianism, the tongue in cheek chaos religion, another of my interests.
Tombstones
Groundbreakers/bursters (Don't get confused by my dislike of zombies. Corpsed skeletons are fine by me.)

Scarecrows (Harvest and _ev__il_)
_Masks_
Rain. Some people worship the sun. I worship the force that drives everyone inside. My project down the line is going to be some of _these_.
Deutschland (if you ever need help with names or narratives, go German)
Vintage - 80's, 70's, 60's, 40's, 30's
Shabby chic
Primitives. Sometimes my tastes get pretty close to Neanderthal.
Ghosts
Mediums/Ectoplasm
WItches (Evil and Wiccan. Non-movie.)
Scents. Harvest comes into play yet again.
Can you believe that I forgot pumpkins? Well I did. Here they are. I love them. Jack themed anything is great. With bodies attached.


I'll have you know that I'm an ardent Dark Elf and Slytherin supporter, I'm simply just not interested in receiving their associated items this holiday season.

*DISLIKES*
Disney (I can relax a bit on this rule because I watch things like "Something Wicked This Way Comes" which is technically Disney. No cartoon Disney.)
Zombies. Why go with tired old zombie when you can go lich?
Spiders
Bats
Snakes
Vampires
Crucifixes (HISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS). Giant Celtic crosses and the like.
Movies and paraphernalia.
Books. I appreciate the gesture, unfortunately, I gorge myself on horror ebooks. There are few that escape my grasp.
T-shirts
Flowers


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm new to this -- so my list isn't quite as detailed as some of yours!  I'm actually really easy to please -- I adore everything Halloween!


LIKES:

~ Anything that looks like Pumpkinrot type props. Love his aesthetic.
~ LOVE witches anything witchcraft oriented, bones/skulls, skeletons. (I collect neat witch figurines, and small cast iron cauldrons.)
~ LOVE Krampus items!!! Yes, he's for Christmas -- but I still think of Halloween for him too! LOLOL (So I'm not offended by devil items)
~ Tarot cards, palm reading, tea-leaf-reading --- "Oracle" oriented items for haunt, or just for me! 
~ Making headstones for the first time this year - so, love them.
~ Love antique, old-timey looking props/objects. 
~ Pumpkins!
~ Crows, ravens.
~ Ghouls, goblins, trolls - lil'spooky / magical creatures of the night! 
~ Ghosts or shrouded characters.
~ Gargoyles are cool!
~ Candles! Love the realistic battery ones. 
~ Lanterns!!!
~ Mandrakes! I want a real one... but would love one like from Harry Potter!
~ LOVE Primitive Halloween dolls! Especially witches!
~ I like spooky soundtracks for yard haunting.

DISLIKES:
We don't normally do bloody/gorey. That's about it.

shipping preference : USA only


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow, you guys are detailed. But that's one of the things I love about this forum--you're all Halloween nutty and I feel absolutely at home here! lol

LIKES:

anything dark fairy-tale-esque
gothic
eerie elegant
purple, green, black, silver
Lemax spooky village pieces


DISLIKES:

gore
cutesy
alien
clowns
vintage

If you need specific themes, this year I'm working on a gargoyle/sepia Paris set for the bathroom and also a cryptozoology display in the living room (pictures of local and famous monsters/ghosts, etc). And maybe some spooky lights with some ghostly figures in the yard. But don't let that stifle you! Looking forward to whatever you come up with!


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

Someone said it was a good idea to post pictures for your reaper to look at if you don't post much, so I just uploaded a few of my pictures on an album.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks in advance! I should be fairly easy to please, as I have lots of differently decorated areas. Used, thrift store items are always fine. 

*Outdoors,* Welcome to the Farm first year-- still figuring it out but any ideas are welcome
Evil Jack o’lanterns
Lantern or solar lights—non-Halloween for alteration is fine
I’d love some big durable leaves that would pass for pumpkin leaves and be tough enough for outdoor weather (having a pumpkin trellis).
Additional crow skeleton(s)
*Indoors*
Gypsy Fortune teller, leaning more Victorian than circus carnival
Scarves or other sheer fabric, especially with stars/moons/suns
Any sort of wheel of fortune spinner, especially aged-looking
Anything unique and applicable to theme
Inexpensive adjustable rings (For my DD Tarot reader) esp Ankh, Evil Eye protection, etc.
Printed pictures or charts, Victorian or older looking, of palmistry, phrenology, constellations, or anything else that fits the theme
Small exotic-looking charcoal incense brazier
“Classy Vampire” Melding of Gothic and Victorian
Décor fit for a Transylvanian Count (or Wallachian Voivode) 
Bat themed or bat embellished items (other than large bats) 
Somewhat-ornate picture frames, any size, battered a bit is fine 
Wolf-themed décor for indoors or the deck
Antique fittings or hardware with bats or wolves—in any condition, made into something or ready to be used for some project of my own.
Classic mini Pumpkin Patch
This is my one cute area. I have 2 shelves for small Jack o’lanterns, (an owl or a cat thrown in) mostly retro-looking. Think along the lines of Bethany Lowe stuff, but cheaper, of course.
Mad Scientist’s Lab
Frankensteinish, not too gory
Scientific specimen jars (I have some, but it would be fun to have more)
Anything with a little Steampunk vibe, dials/coils/lights, would be amazing
Kitchen and Bar
I have serveware, but I could use disposables— hors d’oeuvres picks, straws or decorations
Area is overseen by buzzards—anything vulture themed is great
I’d love a couple shot glasses
Ancient Egypt/Mummy area
Still in development for the future-- Low priority now, but if my reaper sees something that fits ++
Edit in: DD is really wanting to go ahead with Mummy area this year, and has offered to help. I guess we'll try for it this year.

Misc:
Used or Home-made is *at least* as good as new! I love uniqueness!
Candle Holders, single or Candelabrum, Halloweenified or not
Candles, burnable wax or electric, pillars, votives, tapers, scented is fine (I love pumpkin, nut, brown sugar and apple scents)
Any cool old (or old-looking) reclaimed hardware 
Push molds, especially silicone, for candy or polymer clay things that could be used as embellishments
Craft supply odds and ends
Items with Cats, Ravens, Crows, Bats, or skulls as motifs
Vintage-style (need not actually be old) moons – full or crescent
Carveable pumpkins --Funkins
Black lace curtain/valance
Creepy old portraits 
Movie stills from old B&W horror flicks (Bride of Frankenstein for one)

Not so much my style:
Slasher movie merchandise
Hard core gore (though specimen jars can be a little gross and that’s fine)
Butcher shop or asylum 
Satanic or demonic
Circus theme (including clowns)-- it can be a very cool theme; I just don’t have anything that fits right now.
I’m not a fan of glitter, but if an item is amazing otherwise, I can probably paint over the glitter.
Bright colors -autumn palette is fine, but I prefer subdued shades over bright pure secondaries (bright-bright orange green or purple)


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Dislikes---blood, gore, zombies, clowns, and cutesy 

Likes
I have a crafting addiction (I haven't found the right 12 steps program yet) so I'm always in need of oil paint, craft paint, modge podge, etc
Frames
Candles
Skulls
pumpkins
Love love love witches
Rats
Spiders
Webbing (although I am highly challenged at putting it up)
Skeletons
Pretty much anything traditional


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I signed up right at first but was waiting to post my list. So here it is:

Dislikes: gore, blood, zombies, modern movie icons like Freddy, Jason, etc. I don't have anything that would work with things like pirates, clowns, and the like.
I also have plenty of ghouls that I am planning to move on to my daughter this year.

I am going almost entirely witches, wizards, and fortune tellers. I LOVE witches---all types and all sizes. They have always been my passion. I do a female Be WITCHY party yearly with the theme changing yearly. This year I have gotten fired up about fortune tellers. I have wanted to use this as a theme for several years and this year have expanded to include them with my witchcy party. It will be a Conjurer's Consortium and will feature all things magick. 

Love:
Wands
Crystal Balls 
Brooms
Potion bottles Would absolutely love some that refect the new theme idea, but I am at a loss for what these would be)
Love the floating cards that someone on here added to their fortune teller scene
Spells and Spellbooks
Witch Hats (oh yeah!)
Witch clothes (I even hang lots of costumes in all sizes in my rooms for décor)
Witchy shoes and boots
Witchy, fortune teller, wizard, etc books or books on their crafts
I will have numerous tables set up at this year's haunt for the aboves. I am in process of making full size fortune tellers and each will have its own small round table. SO, I can use things for them:
jewelry
signs 
scarves
Tarot type or fortune looking cards, etc
Candles that would enhance the tables---love those cool drip ones
any type of prop to enhance this theme for the table or elsewhere

Be sure to check out the Fortune Teller's thread in the Party Ideas Forum here. It has a lot of photos and info of things that I have so far thanks to a wonderful start by booswife02 in the Mini Reaper and other ideas from others here.

I also would LOVE a CD of music that could be used for this theme: witchy, fortune tellers, wizards, etc. 

In addition to witches, wizards and fortune tellers I also love and can never have enough of things like:
creepy cloth
the small DT or DG skelly garland (prefer the non black ones, but they are hard to find this year)
skulls for crafting during the year
small items that can be used to embellish spell books or other Halloweeny crafts during the year (belt buckles, leather pieces, bugs, spiders, creatures, eyeballs, etc.
Love spiders and bats
Love skeletons and skellie parts
Did I mention that I love witches? lol
Creepy plants and flowers
Have a cemetery out back that needs updating. If you are crafty, would love a tombstone for a witch or wizard or famous teller or any homemade stone! It would be a great addition. I have made one this year for the Wicked WItch of the West. I also love bought tombstones. 

I also have really gotten interested in all the oddities that everyone is doing. I would love to have some and will probably make displays on the screened in porch for these when I get enough--Fiji mermaids, monkey paws, corpse coins and all the other creative things that everyone is doing with signs to explain them like museum exhibits. Sooooooo cool.

We have a screened in back porch that is our Creepy Cantina and it is used most of the year. We leave up an assortment of Halloween lights all year. So more of these would be great.

The name of our Haunt is Haven Haunt and I have always wanted a sign for it. I am not artistic and it has just never happened. Or one for the Conjurer's Consortium or Be WITCHY. 

I know that some of you are quite talented with drawing and painting and I am in awe of that. Trust me any _one_ of these things would tickle me and make me very happy.

I am not picky--I feel like this list is too specific, but trying to mention things I am into. I love thrift store and repurposed things. I spend hours in thrift stores weekly looking at things and ways to use or reuse something. I especially love those open books that were so popular with sayings of Bible verses on them. I use them to make open spell books. So, even some of those in their current state would make me happy and give me something to work on! LOL

I would LOVE a spell book made by someone. THey are sooo cool. I only have the open ones that I use by redoing.

I truly will love anything you send. A box of cheesecloth or creepy cloth or skelly parts, hands, etc. from DT would make me a happy camper! New or old, if it is something that I can use for my love of Halloween it will be perfect!

Happy reaping!

Also could use any games or activities for my parties. Always looking for new ideas here! You guys are always so amazing and I learn so much from everyone.

I have two Dauschunds. One is a female and although long she is not very big. I have found that in costumes though she is usually a medium. I really hope to find a witch or even better a fortune teller type costume for Madame Lulu. The other is Hank, a male. He is rather hefty. THey both love costumes and always, always dress up.


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Likes:

Witches/Wizards:
Cauldrons, witch/wizard statues, witch/wizard hats, potion ingredient jars/bottles. Spell books, Brooms, wands. I would really like some good potion recipe pages. One of those "DANGER witch seen in the forest" signs would be cool. The only think witchy that I don't like is the crashed witches and the curly toed witch shoes.

Animals:
Black cats, ravens, owls, bats, spiders, skulls/skeletons (human or animal),

Hocus Pocus movie: I love every bit of that movie! I would like a pillow case with a movie quote on it, A framed image of the sisters, my own Book… ANything really. My favorite sister is Winifred. 

The Addams Family (from the TV show specifically): I adore Gomez and Morticia. I would love a Thing or Cousin It. I have this image in my mind i think is from one of the shows, where Morticia is cutting the roses from the stems and throwing the flowers away and displaying the thorny stems. I love that and want a vase of rose stems because of her. 

Fortune teller:
tarot cards, jewelry, scarves, runes, palmistry hand. fortune teller sign. I don't have anything for a fortune teller other than a few crystal balls and a table that i threw together in the past few days. I love gypsies in general, so anything gypsy related is good.

The Classic Monsters:
Dracula/Vampires (not twilight). frankenstein and his bride. werewolves/wolfman. I would love to have framed portraits of the classic monsters as well as family photos of the sanderson sisters, addams family, and the Munster family. creepy/spooky portraits/paintings/pictures. 

Lighting:
candlesticks, candelabras, lanterns, string lights 

creepy plants: eye ball plant, fly traps, etc

ghosts: I like all ghosts. yes, even cutesy ones…

bust statues: someone here mentioned a hall of ancestors and I love that idea and would love some busts to start my own ancestor collection

Grave 'yard': headstones, spooky trees (love trees!), pumpkins/gourds/jack o lanterns (I'm switching from real pumpkins to fake pumpkins this year, so I currently only have 4 fabric pumpkins, I would love to have plastic or foam pumpkins)

Zombies are okay. 

I would like to start collecting specimen jars or oddities, as of now I have a shed snake skin wired up as a "ghost snake" and he's lonely without any freaky friends. haha 

Colors: Black, Purple, red, lime green, orange

LOVE:
dragons and venetian masks.

I can always use more creepy cloth. 
I'd like white sheets to put over our couches/furniture for a haunted house vibe. 
i'd like small plastic brains for my "bat brains" apothecary jar. I can't find any so far.
Anything with antique or old looking is great. homemade things are awesome

Dislikes:
babydolls, gore, cutesy things, clowns, serial killers, and i don't dislike it, but i'm not a huge fan of nightmare before christmas.
NO outdoor decorations please! I am afraid the neighborhood kids would just ruin them. 

We are having a party this year, no defined theme, but most of the guests make/enjoy wine, as do we, and there will be lots of wine drinking at our party, so anything that could tie wine and halloween together would be great.


Because I'm so new, I'll be posting a few pics of my current decorations and projects i have done in the past to give an idea of my taste and stuff in the next few days 

**I have my pics up now. Here is my pinterest link:
I am adding to pinterest like mad woman because my halloween board was sparse before...


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I am so glad I decided to go ahead and join this again. We just decided today to go ahead and have our first Halloween party!!!! We were going to wait until next year, but since I had made so many things for my victim and found out I was having trouble shipping due to size, I decided to utilize them myself. Never fear though my victim was taken care of---I just had to restructure and go smaller with the items. Sheesh, I never even thought about the size of boxes and shipping prices. You live and learn. 
I got so much in the main Reaper from scareme that I really have to think about what I need/want. This first party will not have a theme other than a Boo Bash. It will utilize any and all Halloween fun things. So here is a list:

Please no: extremely gory. Some blood and gore is fine just not over the top. Next year we plan to do a haunted house in the basement and will do a mad lab or butcher shop. This year, I just want to have fun and have lots of cool things through the house and especially in the front yard and carport. Not really into the movie themes or horror movies unless they are classic monsters. We do have a lot of small kids who will be there.

Would love more for the cemetery out front. We have a lot of lighted JOLs from the first Reaper. So, things for the cemetery would be great—tombstones, creepers, bones, skeletons, etc. We also have several HUGE trees out front that can use more hanging things of any type. Have a long driveway that could use something to decorate down it. A small area in front that will hold the cemetery itself right outside the front door. 

A double carport that could use lights or hanging things to set mood. Will set up a lot of kids games out there, so lights would be helpful. Also any cool ideas or games to use for kids and/or teens since we have both. (8 year old and will have little ones at party, plus three teens of ours and they will have friends over)

I really have no idea yet what I will do. Gotta get to planning—but basically will just use any and everything.

Mom (printersdevil) is giving me some hanging ghouls and some other stuff which will go in main room. I have a huge room to decorate but we will have up quite a few tables in there, too.
Likes:
Witches
Ghouls
Ghosts
Bats
Spiders
mummies
Traditional monsters like Frankie
Love Addams family, Munsters and things like that
Vampire are okay too. Kids would love that

Looking for ideas for a bathroom theme and stuff to use. We have a long counter with sink and a tub/shower combo. Two doors into the bathroom. We will close off the other bath and bedrooms. Not planning to use the basement this year. Will maybe do a walkthrough the house and down to basement and out next year.

Thinking of making the hallway a spider lair with a sort of web for the kids to crawl through. Not sure how this will work. Maybe yarn and lots of spiders for them to crawl through.

Kitchen/dining area will probably be a witches kitchen. This is a blank slate. Can use potion bottles, anything that could be in a witches creepy kitchen.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded (Aug 7, 2014)

Hooray for round 2!

Likes:

Crazy about Day of the Dead items, sugar skulls, calaveras, Lady Catrina, calacas, etc…
Especially love hand-crafted items
Anything steampunk, vintage, or Victorian
Witches, spell books, potion bottles, apothecary jars and merchandise
Vampires
Edgar Alan Poe
Birdcages, candelabras, clocks
Spiders and webwork
Halloween tree ornaments
Nightmare Before Christmas, Corpse Bride, Hocus Pocus, Disney’s Haunted Mansion
Crystals, candles, oils, (no patchouli or sandalwood, please)

I know many people don’t like to glam up All Hallows Eve, but glittery, shimmery, sparkly is right up my alley!

Dislikes:

Don't like plastic, rubber, or disposable decorations
Nothing to do with snakes—eeek!
No blow moulds
Don’t need any make-up or costume items

Halloween Pinterest board: http://www.pinterest.com/lvlybnchacocnts/whats-this-whats-this/


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

First of all, thank you thank you to whomever my reaper might be for your thoughtfulness and your awesomeness in participating in this reaping. I'm sure that I'll love whatever you decide to send, & I thank you for sharing a little bit of your Halloween spirit with me.

Now, on to the likes/dislikes:

My favorite colors in my Halloween decorating – black, purple, red, green, silver, touches of orange.

I mostly do indoor decorating due to my neighborhood, but I do throw a Halloween dinner/party every year. I don't have themes in my house for the most part (though I should think about that) - I just try to get Halloween touches in every room!

I have a small dog & several (5) cats. No kids yet, unless you count the husband! lol

Likes

Nightmare Before Christmas
Edgar Allen Poe
Tim Burton
Disney’s Haunted Mansion
Headless Horseman/Sleepy Hollow
Addams Family
Peanuts Halloween
Classic/Universal Monsters
Beetlejuice
Edward Gorey
The Munsters
Elvira
Vintage Halloween anything!
Bats
Black cats
Spiders
Baking/cooking Halloween supplies/utensils/mugs
Pumpkins
Full moon
Skeletons/skulls
Halloween ornaments (finally got a Halloween tree last year, so my poor little tree is quite bare)
Ghosts
Gothic/Victorian/Steampunk/Egyptian/Day of the Dead- looking items
Tombstones
Coffins
Halloween earrings
Scarecrows
Gargoyles
Tea
Halloween cat toys
Thrift store finds
Anything hand-crafted – I’m always in awe of people’s amazing creativity (since I’m not terribly crafty that way)

Dislikes/Can’t Use

Clowns
Zombie stuff
Candles/holders (don’t get me wrong – I love them, I just have tons of them! Lol)
dead babies
inflatables (I have cats, so they wouldn’t last long)
gory stuff
horror movie dudes (Jason, Freddy, Chucky, etc. – I love the guys, but not in my Halloween decorating)
aliens
fall/harvest décor (we don’t have a fall in FL really)
anything that strobes (medical reasons)
Wiccan/Satanic stuff
Biohazard/scientist stuff
Rats
Bugs/roaches
edibles (unless it won’t melt – I live in FL, so everything melts in the heat down here)
overdose of glitter (I can take it in small touches or just really cool-looking, but not glitter crazy)
Halloween bracelets/necklaces (my skin reacts crazy to some jewelry-except earrings)
Fuzzy socks (see same reasoning for candles/holders)
Horror novels (see same reasoning for candles/holders)
Halloween music (see same reasoning for candles/holders)
Makeup (I’m super-picky about that stuff, & it probably wouldn’t survive the FL heat anyway)

Thank you so much! Can't wait to start stalking the mailman!


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

Likes: Fall scented candles (no vanilla), large candles, decor for inside the house, fall, and harvest decor, pumpkins, cutesy Halloween, traditional Halloween, kitchen stuff, towels, table runners, cake decorating and baking supplies, party supplies--bowls, serving pieces, etc., glitter is ok. 

Anything at Kirkland (or somewhere similar)

Dislikes: bloody, gory, no jewelry


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Reading thru these gets me excited! What a fun bunch we are!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Likes

- Nightmare Before Christmas handmade items.
- Jack Skellington handmade or store bought items ( I have made the life sized version)
- Anything handmade by our reaper that would be considered special
- Jack Skellington painting
- Large Size posable Skeleton
- Did I mention Jack Skellington? 
- NBC Wreath
- Holiday Bone skull or bone skull wreath
- Carved foam Jack Skellington or Nightmare before Christmas scene pumpkin - Wife REALLY wants one of these! This would be top on our list.
- Uncarved funkins or larger realistic craft pumpkins.
- The Sally worm's wart, frog's breath, etc. bottles
- Sam from Trick 'R Treat. Handmade or crocheted, or things with his photo on them.
- Paper mache handmade pumpkin, skulls, etc.
- Voodoo dolls ( handmade or store bought)
- Pumpkinrot inspired pumpkins. We LOVE Pumpkinrot's stuff. Huge fans.
- Scarecrows
- Vintage paper mache painted Halloween pumpkins
- Jack Skellington pumpkin pattern to use to use for our pumpkin this year, but would love a cut funkin or craft pumpkin to cherish through the years. Found some online but can't find the pattern to make them.
- NBC handmade pillow
-NBC Quilt or blanket
- NBC scene painted faux pumpkin
- Vinyl Jack Wall decal ( made with a Cricut would be awesome)
- NBC duck toy - handmade
- Creepy large skulls
- Witch lanterns
- Painted Ouija items
- Specialty items
- Halloweentown foam Realistic sign. We really need this for our yard and our large Jack to hold.
- Edgar Allan Poe's skull with raven on top.






-
Pinterest link- http://www.pinterest.com/robertedwin...enforum-board/



Dislikes/ Do not need

- Medieval items
- Spiders
- Bats
- Clowns
- Owls
- Aliens
- Zombie babies
- Devil items
- Demonic items
- Blow mold items
- Glitter items
- Frilly
- Bugs
- Pirates
- Satanic
- Vampire
- Twilight
- Sci fi
- Mad scientist
- No candy (diabetic)
- No Dollar tree items, unless it's black creepy cloth ( Niece manages one and we have loads of items from there. )
- Jewelry
- bakeware
- kitchen items
- toxic
- bloody
- severed items
- We have the full collection of the Nightmare Before Christmas items from Walgreens. We don't need anything from there.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

*This list has been updated from the one I PM'd Bethene with...

Don’t fear, dear reaper...I will love anything you create, alter or purchase new or used. I secret reaper boney-pinky-finger swear!

We decorate indoors and out. Our indoor decorations are mostly classic Halloween and vintage inspired. We are looking to grow the indoor collection as it has taken a backseat to the outdoor haunt for far too long. 

Outdoors we haunt our large covered porch, so everything is fairly safe from the elements. We have a mixture of classic Halloween decorations. A witch, cauldron, wrought iron shelving unit, black toe pincher coffin with skeleton, ghost, tombstones, gargoyles, pumpkins and straw bales all adorn our porch. Pretty much anything will go with our outdoor theme, so never fear…I promise I will love it. 

We don’t have a party but do a bit of an open house for the people we know who trick-or treat with us on Halloween night. We usually have between 50-75 TOTs and at least 30 of those along with their parents come indoors to get their treat sacks and enjoy homemade witch finger cookies, punch and whatever main item we happen to serve that year.

I would absolutely love some handmade potion bottles or even labels. My witch's kitchen shelving needs some nice potion bottles. I don't have any fancy ones as I'm not a wiz with photoshop. I'd also love something along the pumpkin rot line of jacks...like Kloey makes. Poe inspired, vintage, primitive...can't go wrong with any of those! If my reaper has a taste for spooky music I'd love some. I have no idea where to begin in choosing the music myself.

Likes:
Vintage, primitive, ghosts, witches, potion bottles, spell books, ravens, black cats, shelf sitters, pumpkins, jack-o-lanterns, candles, lanterns, spooky music...
I personally don’t care for zombies but I have a son whose ate up with it. For his 15th birthday we surprised him with a total zombie room makeover. Zombies are welcome in his room. 

Dislikes:
Gore, glitter, cute, clowns, dolls, movie characters

Sorry, I don't have pinterest. But I'll post a picture or two of my front porch for reference to my outdoor style.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Likes

- Nightmare Before Christmas handmade items.
- Jack Skellington handmade or store bought items ( I have made the life sized version)
- Anything handmade by our reaper that would be considered special
- Jack Skellington painting
- Large Size posable Skeleton
- Did I mention Jack Skellington? 
- NBC Wreath
- Holiday Bone skull or bone skull wreath
- Carved foam Jack Skellington or Nightmare before Christmas scene pumpkin - Wife REALLY wants one of these! This would be top on our list.
- Uncarved funkins or larger realistic craft pumpkins.
- The Sally worm's wart, frog's breath, etc. bottles
- Sam from Trick 'R Treat. Handmade or crocheted, or things with his photo on them.
- Paper mache handmade pumpkin, skulls, etc.
- Voodoo dolls ( handmade or store bought)
- Pumpkinrot inspired pumpkins. We LOVE Pumpkinrot's stuff. Huge fans.
- Scarecrows
- Vintage paper mache painted Halloween pumpkins
- Jack Skellington pumpkin pattern to use to use for our pumpkin this year, but would love a cut funkin or craft pumpkin to cherish through the years. Found some online but can't find the pattern to make them.
- NBC handmade pillow
-NBC Quilt or blanket
- NBC scene painted faux pumpkin
- Vinyl Jack Wall decal ( made with a Cricut would be awesome)
- NBC duck toy - handmade
- Creepy large skulls
- Witch lanterns
- Painted Ouija items
- Specialty items
- Halloweentown foam Realistic sign. We really need this for our yard and our large Jack to hold.
- Edgar Allan Poe's skull with raven on top.






-
Pinterest link- http://www.pinterest.com/robertedwin...enforum-board/



Dislikes/ Do not need

- Medieval items
- Spiders
- Bats
- Clowns
- Owls
- Aliens
- Zombie babies
- Devil items
- Demonic items
- Blow mold items
- Glitter items
- Frilly
- Bugs
- Pirates
- Satanic
- Vampire
- Twilight
- Sci fi
- Mad scientist
- No candy (diabetic)
- No Dollar tree items, unless it's black creepy cloth ( Niece manages one and we have loads of items from there. )
- Jewelry
- bakeware
- kitchen items
- toxic
- bloody
- severed items
- We have the full collection of the Nightmare Before Christmas items from Walgreens. We don't need anything from there.


Here is my Pinterest. It seems that I need to add some more items to it, so I will be working on that.

http://www.pinterest.com/robertedwin832/halloweenforum-board/


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Fyi to my Reaper, my list on this thread is different than the one I sent Bethene. I added a bit more detail after I posted it here. Hope it helps!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Phantasm said:


> Fyi to my Reaper, my list on this thread is different than the one I sent Bethene. I added a bit more detail after I posted it here. Hope it helps!


mine to I added some things


----------



## Reaper Wench (Nov 20, 2013)

On the third page so I'm bumping it to page one.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

It is fun just reading everyone's lists!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

printersdevil said:


> It is fun just reading everyone's lists!


I think so too! I have some fantastic ideas for things I would send people _if_ they were my victim!


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

*Awesome job guys!!! So here is my list:

I do an outdoor haunt every year so always needing new stuff to scare people =]
I am also a single dad raising my two kid's on my own ages 4-5, and they love super scary stuff!!! Halloween is also my son's Birthday and he will be 6!!! My daughter is 4 and wears a 5t, my son wears a 6 or S youth.

Likes:

scary clowns
outdoor haunt
cemetery stuff
zombies
blood and gore
skelletons, and skulls
spiders
witches
werewolves
props props props!!!
crows
static and animated props
body parts
gruesome stuff
ghosts
nightmare before Christmas
snakes
vampire stuff
torture devices
lighting
SCARY STUFF!!!
tombstones


Dislikes:
please no cutesy stuff unless it's for the kid's lol

Have fun and a safe Halloween!!!!*


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> It is fun just reading everyone's lists!


Me too. I think detailed lists really help.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

bump in the night


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Refreshing my memory in case I forgot something....


----------

